# wanted art deco sodas



## stinger haut (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, a new bug just bite my wife and now me too. She came home with some really cool Hawaiian and some mainland art deco bottles. 
 So, we're interested in buying them. If you have any that you would like to sell, please post them, year, type, price, etc. Embossed types.
 We live in Da Islands.
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 19, 2006)

where you looking for? anywhere in particular?


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 19, 2006)

Howsit Spencer,
 Sorry to get your blood pumping by posting that altered bottle, but I thought it was needed. Then people could see for themselves how one looks.
 We're not looking for any one area with the art decos, just some that are fancy in regards to their mold or look.
 If you have something, you can email me at bowlofcereal223@yahoo.com or just post it on the forum. Please, include the price and any other details.
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

i dont have time for pictures right now but i thought i would post on this so it would be at the top so i can find it later easier    are you looking for any in particular? or just something that strikes your fancy?


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 21, 2006)

Spencer,
 Right now, bottles that strike our fancy.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

here are all of the deco's i have different years if you see anything that looks interesting let me know                 make offers  hadnt thought about getting rid of them but everything has a price







 from left to right the titles are "quality beverages, double strength sugar beverage, pale bamboo ale, and orange crush


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

again left to right,"try-me,try me(milk bottle style), good grape(no town)(pat. appl. for), squeeze, and worlds besmaid beverage


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

these may not be the best pictures the bottle on the left says "ABC beverage co." reading PA and the one on the right is a southern beverages and it is from gainesville GA


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

here is a nu-grape     pat. date is 1920 rather than 1932


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

this one is a  "big soda" property of coca cola bottling co.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

this is a chero-cola and a nehi from chero-cola bottling company instead of nehi bottling co. it is much earlier


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

if you or anyone else sees something they like let me know or make an offer


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 22, 2006)

no one want any of them i guess? if no one wants them i guess ill keep them


----------



## capsoda (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Spencer, What you want for the Pale bamboo Ale {the green one} and the Good Grape?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 23, 2006)

the pale bamboo ale has a very small crack in the neck on he back side    i dont know make me an offer    insult me!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't tumble it if it has a crack. Is it local? Is there a chance you could find one without a crack?


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 23, 2006)

cap, do you tumble bottles or have someone tumble them? if you are looking for a pale ale bottle email me i know where one is.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 23, 2006)

hey cap what would you charge me to tumble a bottle if it was just one?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Spencer, I just tumble for myself. I was at one time tumbling for others but I sold alot of the tumbling equipment I had and kept one small tumble. I don't even have it set up right now because I had to rebuild my shop after Ivan and am rearanging my new shop still. New cabnets shelves and all. 

 What kind of shape is the Good Grape in? Can you post a pick of it alone.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah it is in great shape it was perfect until i washed the dust out of it when i bought it then it developed some sort of very light stain in one side of it other than that it doesnt need tumbled i will post a pic later the house isbusy at the moment and if i take a p[icture i will be in the way so i will later


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 2, 2006)

hey sorry it took so long cap but here it is just like i promised  here is the front of the good grape


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 2, 2006)

here is the bottom where it says "patent pending" i know you probably cant read it its probably out of focus but here it is


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 2, 2006)

here is the light staining i mentioned earlier itis just to the right of the glare if you can see it its a light brown streak


----------



## stinger haut (Dec 2, 2006)

Spencer,
 My wife is back from the mainland and wants to know the condition of your bottles. Are these dug?
 She is looking for mint bottles. Interested in your bottles though.
 I restore and tumble our pontiled soda bottles, but I am maxed out and can't tumble anymore bottles even for her.
 I contract restoring bottles for the Hawaiian Historical State Dept and the U of H in Hilo and have over 60 bottles in the loop right now.
 Sorry that it took so long to respond,
 Stinger


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 2, 2006)

I got a few decos if interested.  Mostly CT and RI.  Was thinking about ebaying em.


----------



## stinger haut (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, my wife would like to see them, can you post pictures or email them to Bowlofcereal223@yahoo.com.
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 3, 2006)

stinger my bottles all range in condition from one end of the spectrum to the other (poor-mint / near mint) let me know which ones she is interested in and i will post some individual pics and try to describe condition to the best of my ability thanks for your interest


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 6, 2006)

not generating any interest?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah its generating intrest but I'm broke til after the empty wallet holidays. You know, the man in the TV say go out and spend it so they do. Whether you got it or not.[&:]


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 7, 2006)

art deco? Cranston RI


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 8, 2006)

madpaddla, very nice looking bottle. i would consider it a deco bottle. there seem to hundreds of local and regional soda bottles that were very decorative. to me they fit the deco style but are not listed as such.


----------



## stinger haut (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,
 We appreciate all the offers and posts for art deco bottles that have been posted on this site.Unfortunately due to unforseen problems that we weren't aware of, we're going to refain from adding anymore bottles to our collection.
 Thank you one and all,
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 8, 2006)

nice one madpaddla i would say so too.            and may you all have the best of luck with the christmas season


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is one I have Sturgis Bottling company if interested let me know $5 plus $2 shipping


----------



## chickadee (Feb 19, 2018)

2 good ones on e bay right now february 19, 2018 in early am


----------



## chickadee (Feb 19, 2018)

2 good one on ebay right now- february 19,2018 bid earl this am


----------

